# Eurospec 330mm Brake Kit on VW MKV GTI



## SFstealth (Apr 9, 2007)

Documentation from my experience installing a Eurospec 330mm Brake Kit on a 2007 MKV GTI.

Eurospec brakes http://eurospecsport.com/products/brakes/eurospec-brakes.htm

*DISCLAIMER: Brakes are an important safety system on your vehicle. Working on or modifying vehicle brake systems is dangerous, and can lead to damage to your vehicle, incorrect brake balance, loss of control, accident, injury or death to you or other people.

This information is provided free of charge for reference only. The author does not have any specific expertise to represent the information as safe or accurate or complete and does not imply the installation documented is in any way safe or legal on public roads. The author explicitly disclaims any liability for damage to your vehicle, you or any other party for any use of this information. The author has no association with Eurospec. Torque values are from public reference docs and not specified by manufacturer.
*

Why: less expensive, uses FSMI 594 Porsche pads with large swept area and multiple compound options, pad can be replaced without removing caliper, big vaned rotors, caliper available in aluminum/unpapinted, black or red.

Why not: no instructions, need to grind ball joint (may only apply to 330mm rotor kit), red looks a bit orange compared to GTI caliper, fits under stock wheels but minimal clearance - may not fit under aftermarket wheels without spacers.

References:
MKV brakes http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40013 
Neuspeed brake instrs http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/218_stoptech_mini_ins.pdf
Neuspseed line instrs http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/212_868856_ins.pdf
Bleeding http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/427824/2927247.aspx 
Eurospec assembly recommendations http://eurospecsport.com/products/brakes/Eurospec brake kit-install.pdf 
Loctite guide http://www.henkelna.com/us/content_data/168592_LT4985_Threadlocking_Guide.pdf 

Parts:
Eurospec ESS 600 330 A5 "330mm brake system w/2 pc rotors for A5 Golf/Jetta/New Beetle/Audi A3 1.8T & VR6"
Brake wear sensor bypass cable, make one from your old pads or buy 1J0615121 ($5). Cut and short the two wires and seal with shrink tubing or tape. Or just stuff the connector with foil and tape it over.

Tools:


Sockets: 21mm or 13/16" (caliper bracket bolts), 17mm (lugs), 15mm (caliper banjo bolt), 10mm allen (caliper mount), torx T30
11mm, 17mm flare nut wrenches
Breaker bar
Crowbar
Plastic head mallet
Torque wrench
Angle grinder
Wire brush in drill motor
Safety glasses
Power bleeder
Catch container
Turkey baster
Drip tray/pan


Supplies:


Locktite 242
Paint marker
Brake fluid
Brake cleaner
Never Seez
Liquid Wrench
1 gal ziploc bags
Paper towels
Music
Beverages


Notes:


Rotors are directional: green = right, yellow = left or see http://zeckhausen.com/how_to_properly_install_rotors.htm 
Calipers left/right: bleeder nipples go up, inlet is inner side.
Grinding ball joint may be required only for 330mm rotor kit
Keep master cylinder topped off.


Procedure:


Clean the new rotors (dish soap and water) to remove cosmoline (see StopTech instructions).
Pre-assemble brake lines to calipers. Note flat spot on upper connector will face forward, corresponding with outside of caliper (banjo bolt head side, not caliper side).
Disconnect wear sensor connector (left only) and unclip ABS harness from brackets.
Unclip brake line (2 clips).
Remove caliper carrier (21mm or 13/16" socket) and set caliper assembly aside or hang it still attached to hose.
Remove torx T30 rotor lock screw.
Remove brake rotor (may need to pry from back side against raised area on hub carrier, careful not to damage rotor by padding your pry bar, screw in a lug bolt (or use one of the removed caliper bracket bolts) so rotor doesn't fall off (Liquid Wrench may help if rusted).
Remove dust shield - 3 torx T30 screws.
Grind lower ball joint outside surface to avoid interference, square off about 2mm around the lower lip - keep in mind the contact area as steering abgle changes and suspension compresses - turn the wheel full lock in each direction and check (don't overheat it, use electrical tape to protect ball joint rubber cover).
Install mounting adapter, raised tapped bosses facing outward, apply Locktite 242 or 243 and torque to 130Nm (95 ft-lbs). Mark bolt head and mounting surface with paint marker to show any movement.
Clean rotor mating surface (wire brush in drill) and apply never seez - reduce future effort to remove the rotor.
Install new rotor - line up with locking screw hole, seat evenly and completely by torquing 5 lug nuts in skip sequence, confirm no interference with ball joint, install torx T30 rotor lock screw.
Clean rotor with brake cleaner.
Check rotor runout with dial gauge (optional).
Install new caliper on bracket with nuts snug but not tight.
Route new caliper brake line. Disconnect existing caliper upper brake hose (11mm and 17mm flare-nut wrenches) and quickly connect new caliper hose. (Paper towel wrapped around hoses will contain some leakage.) Reinstall brake hose clips (use plastic-head mallet).
Install ABS harness into brackets, connect wear sensor bypass (left side), zip tie if necessary.
Bleed brakes.
With helper apply brakes hard a few times to position caliper on bracket. While brakes are applied, torque caliper mounting bolts (10mm allen) to 48Nm (35 ft-lbs). Mark bolt head and mounting surface with paint marker to show any movement.
Reinstall wheels, check operation.
Bed in the pads: see StopTech instructions.


YMMV...


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have 356 mm eurospec brake kit on my rocco, fitment was great, performance is greater 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5888800-Scirocco-from-Lebanon


----------

